# TTS mirror theft



## fourpointeight (Jan 22, 2009)

HI all, new to the forum, with my new black TTS... unfortunately after less than a month, some little ****s have nicked my wing mirrors, causing some damage to the doors as well. Needless to say I suspect they've been nicked to order, so if anyone on the forum, or knows someone not on the forum, is offered some genuine TTS wing mirrors for their 2.0 or 3.2, please let me know. For anyone else with a TTS, keep an eye on your precious metal!!

Forum looks great, look forward to some interaction.

Regards
Greg

TTS Phantom Black s-tronic with all the toys! 4.8s....Cayman-eater. :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome sorry you are having to put this as your first post 
You would think any one who could afford a new TT could afford some TTS mirrors from the dealers if they wanted them :evil:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Keep an eye out on Flea bay... you might see them turn up, otherwise look for any TT in the area which has "recently got some new mirrors"

Gutted for you

Oh and welcome BTW


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , sorry to hear about your theft , thast sort of thing make's me mad :twisted:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

This is the second theft of TTS mirrors I've read about now :x

Anyway... Welcome to the forum


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, hope they catch the b*stards


----------

